# Which Wing Chun?



## tkdduck (May 4, 2006)

Two part question.

  I have trained in Tae Kwon do for several years and have had to step back due to a knee injury.

I am considering training in Wing Chun, but it concerns me having been in an aggressive art of TKD and looking at Wing Chun.  Is Wing Chun affective say in a street brawl or would something more like Kenpo or TKD be a better choice.  looking at the forms and such it doens't seem to have a lot of training once you defend yourself and are on the offensive side.

I am looking at training under soon to test for 10th Level Siger Barb Sabourin who is training under Master Brian Lewadny who trained under Master Cheung.

Also available in my area is a Moy Yat Ving Tsun Kung Fu school.  Not knowing the ins and outs of Kung fu.  Can someone enlighten me on the differnece and which is your opinions the better choice.  Thanks in advance


----------



## Phil Elmore (May 4, 2006)

Wing Chun is an extremely effective and efficient infighting art.  You would be well served to study it.  It is structurally superior to much of the TKD I've seen; I understand what you're saying about the superficial aggressive qualities (or lack thereof), but if the school you choose is a good one, you'll quickly see just how aggressive a trained Wing Chun student can be.


----------



## tkdduck (May 4, 2006)

By any chance do you know what the differnce in Moy Yat vs Cheung WC are?


----------



## mantis (May 4, 2006)

http://www.moyyat.com/


----------



## bcbernam777 (May 5, 2006)

which area are you in?


----------



## tkdduck (May 5, 2006)

I live in Omaha, Nebraska


----------



## tkdduck (May 5, 2006)

In your honest opinions, what makes Wing Chun such a powerful martial art?  If someone asked why wing Chun over other arts, what would you say?  Omaha is saturated with Tae kwon do(30 dojos), has 2 Kenpo, and 2 wing chun.  

This is meant as an honest question, not trying to lead to some battle of the arts.  But as I move from TKD(4years) due to a knee injury and being older so not willing to risk my knee with all the fancies, I am trying to get a good feel for what I am going to begin this next Monday as I join Wing Chun.


----------



## Phil Elmore (May 5, 2006)

It's an infighting style that relies on anatomical structure rather than simple muscle to generate power, making it ideal for smaller people (and that much more powerful for larger people).


----------



## yipman_sifu (May 5, 2006)

Phil Elmore said:
			
		

> It's an infighting style that relies on anatomical structure rather than simple muscle to generate power, making it ideal for smaller people (and that much more powerful for larger people).


 
Powerful for larger people in hitting power only, but not in its aspects. Wing Chun is good for all kinds of people and you can generate power like bigger opponents or maybe more if you used the techniques in a proper way.


----------



## tkdduck (May 5, 2006)

All this sounds great unless you know nothing about the art and then it doesn't real say what wing chun is.  I have watched a couple of classes but that still doesn't really answer what is wing chun and what makes it different from other arts.


----------



## The MMA kid! (May 5, 2006)

wing chun or ving tsun?


----------



## Phil Elmore (May 5, 2006)

> All this sounds great unless you know nothing about the art and then it doesn't real say what wing chun is. I have watched a couple of classes but that still doesn't really answer what is wing chun and what makes it different from other arts.


 
If you've watched classes and you've heard these answers and you still don't understand, no one- or two-sentence answers are going to answer your questions for you.


----------



## tkdduck (May 5, 2006)

The school I have observed and plan to go to is a wing chun school from Master Cheung lineage


----------



## tkdduck (May 5, 2006)

Phil, 
I guess that is what I am looking for something other than a 2 sentence answer that will help to understand what Wing Chun is.

If I said that i am a computer operating system that uses less resource to process info faster than other systems. would you know which operating system I am talking about. - sorry I am a computer tech by living.

I guess I am trying to grasp a good understanding of what I am about to start learning. Not so much technic but understand on what the foundation for what Wing Chun is.

If someone of the street said to you - I know nothing about MA, what is wing Chun, how would you develop his understanding of this art over others. The phase it allows small people to fight effective over bigger foes, with less strength doesn't explain what Wing Chun is. It gives more of a Motto: Buy Wing Chun - less strength more power.

I am not trying to sound rude, and If I am I am sorry. I truly am trying to understand in my mind what wing chuns basic principles are that form the foundation for what I am going to learn.


----------



## AceHBK (May 5, 2006)

I had the same questions you have and I have TKD as my primary art.  WC is more effective in street fights than TKD.  TKD relies on keeping distance while WC relies more on closing the gap.  

To learn more, do as I did and research it on the net.  Google it and read up on it.  If you are considereing learning from a William Cheung lineage then you may first want to speak with that instructor so they tell you how they feel as well as going to Cheungs website and reading about his philosophy on WC.

The link below is for a school out here in Texas BUT they have a lot of info on WC and you can read more about it as well as see clips of WC in action.

www.combatwc.com

Please believe me when I say that I am not trying to be a smart @ss but your best bet is to read up and then come and ask specific questions.  A lot of what you are asking can be explained on numerous websites and even reading previous threads in this forum.  Trust me I wondered the samethings you are and after alot of research on the net, I found my answers and these kind people in this forum asnwered specific questions I had.


----------



## The MMA kid! (May 5, 2006)

wing chun or ving tsun?


----------



## tkdduck (May 5, 2006)

wing chun


----------



## ed-swckf (May 6, 2006)

The MMA kid! said:
			
		

> wing chun or ving tsun?


 
Would you be able to articulate the difference?


----------



## yipman_sifu (May 6, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Would you be able to articulate the difference?


 
Wing chun is the general term used. Although it is a brand name of the Cheung system, it is still the original.
Ving Tsun was called by Gongsau wong to remove jokes about what people used to called "Toilet fist" WC. He called it victory fist VT. The term Ving tsun is used by most other Yipman students including Sifu Moyyat and others. Leung Ting called it Wing Tsun. Well that's the whole story.


----------



## bcbernam777 (May 6, 2006)

tkdduck said:
			
		

> In your honest opinions, what makes Wing Chun such a powerful martial art?  If someone asked why wing Chun over other arts, what would you say?  Omaha is saturated with Tae kwon do(30 dojos), has 2 Kenpo, and 2 wing chun.
> 
> This is meant as an honest question, not trying to lead to some battle of the arts.  But as I move from TKD(4years) due to a knee injury and being older so not willing to risk my knee with all the fancies, I am trying to get a good feel for what I am going to begin this next Monday as I join Wing Chun.



To be honest with you, good Wing chun is very few and far between, there are a lot of peole teaching the art that really shoauldn't and it is better to not learn bad Wing Chun than to learn bad Wing Chun. The fundamental reality and engine of Wing Chun is the SLT power and the power of leverage, very few people have this properly developed, and it needs to be said without this you cannot make wing chun work properly


----------



## yipman_sifu (May 6, 2006)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> To be honest with you, good Wing chun is very few and far between, there are a lot of peole teaching the art that really shoauldn't and it is better to not learn bad Wing Chun than to learn bad Wing Chun. The fundamental reality and engine of Wing Chun is the SLT power and the power of leverage, very few people have this properly developed, and it needs to be said without this you cannot make wing chun work properly


 
Well SLT energy???. It seems bcbernam that you mention alot about this energy. Maybe it's the main aspect in Wing Chun, but why do you think that most branches of Wing Chun never says something about it. I personally know that SLT gives you support by its stance (knee tension), but the form of energy you are saying seems to be a new concept to me. I really liked your saying, maybe Sifu Fung Ping Boi really knows a concept that others forgot that it is very important in the Wing Chun system. COOL MAN:ultracool .


----------



## ed-swckf (May 6, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> Wing chun is the general term used. Although it is a brand name of the Cheung system, it is still the original.
> Ving Tsun was called by Gongsau wong to remove jokes about what people used to called "Toilet fist" WC. He called it victory fist VT. The term Ving tsun is used by most other Yipman students including Sifu Moyyat and others. Leung Ting called it Wing Tsun. Well that's the whole story.


 
Okay so are you saying there is no difference in the substance of wing chun and ving tsun.  And lets forget wing tsun for now as that has obvious differences.


----------



## yipman_sifu (May 6, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Okay so are you saying there is no difference in the substance of wing chun and ving tsun. And lets forget wing tsun for now as that has obvious differences.


 
To be honest. I don't know the difference of substance. I know that all branches no matter differences will teach you the same concepts. SLT,CK,BJ, Wooden man, Lap Sau, Chi Sao, and hand movements. Now the sequence that is taught in is what I dont know. Of course some of the branches that are not from Yipman includes a final weapon after the Baat Cham Do is the sword fighting techniques. Gary Lam's Wing Chun is also differs as SLT is taught with lots of hand movments (check it in his website). Regarding william Cheung. It is said that his system is traditional and teaches an old version of the system. Moyyat's Ving tsun is what I don't really have an idea about. Well, Wing tsun is the most modified and it has a very organized way of teachings and it produced astonishing fighters in the last 25 years of it's establishment. I know that people says that it's quality is getting less due to its expansion, but still, it's sructure is excellent.


----------



## ed-swckf (May 6, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> To be honest. I don't know the difference of substance. I know that all branches no matter differences will teach you the same concepts. SLT,CK,BJ, Wooden man, Lap Sau, Chi Sao, and hand movements. Now the sequence that is taught in is what I dont know. Of course some of the branches that are not from Yipman includes a final weapon after the Baat Cham Do is the sword fighting techniques. Gary Lam's Wing Chun is also differs as SLT is taught with lots of hand movments (check it in his website). Regarding william Cheung. It is said that his system is traditional and teaches an old version of the system. Moyyat's Ving tsun is what I don't really have an idea about.


 
Lots of wing chun schools have differences with other wing chun schools in regards to forms etc.  What i'm hoping to be established is a defining difference between VT and WC because many schools will refer to themselves as both as there is no clear difference established.  

Personally, whilst i understand different schools and lineages will create differences within the training, i do not believe there is any fundamental difference depicted by the two different spellings.  I don't see anything inherent to one that isn't inherent to the other.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (May 6, 2006)

I had the opportunity to study a bit with Master Randy Li at the TaiChi Legacy a few years ago.  I chose his session on the yang 24 posture tai chi form but I came away thinking I would like to tap some of his wing chun knowledge. Being coached on the qigong approach to siu nim tau would be cool. 

http://www.wingchunusa.com/


He was a very good teacher.


----------



## bcbernam777 (May 6, 2006)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Lots of wing chun schools have differences with other wing chun schools in regards to forms etc.  What i'm hoping to be established is a defining difference between VT and WC because many schools will refer to themselves as both as there is no clear difference established.
> 
> Personally, whilst i understand different schools and lineages will create differences within the training, i do not believe there is any fundamental difference depicted by the two different spellings.  I don't see anything inherent to one that isn't inherent to the other.



As far as I understand it there is no difference, except the fact that the "W" and "C" are rominizations of the words. In other words it is simply a matter of grammatical differnces between accents and nothing more. To be more specific with William Cheung's he actually calls his Wing Chun (Ving Tsun) TWC which of course stands for "traditional wing chun" that is literally what it is officially called. Ving Tsun is what it is generally known by everyone else (ocacssionally calling it Wing Chun, depending on wether or not the specific teacher has been used to the Western way of things) and then there is Leung Ting who has named his "way" as Wing Tsun (sorry I dont know how to insert the trademark logo here  )

*The Differences: *

*TWC: *Traditional Wing Chun as is the branding of William Chuengs way, has some striking differences in it, in that he teaches some extended componants of the Art which he makes claim to Yip Man teaching him (and only him) the traditional Wing Chun whilst he taught everyone else modified Wing Chun. Students under William Cheung claim that the differences would have been way too much for William to have developed on his own, I have had a glance over some of his system, and though there are differences, including an additional SLT which he names as the "ADvanced SLT" operationally there is not that much difference. In my own opinion (and I have more research to do) it is not a secret style that was taught to him by Yip Man, it is simply extensions that where created by William Cheung so that he could lay claim to the title of Grand Master (which he has done on a continual basis)

*Wing Tsun: *Leung Tings own flavour of Wing Chun. Really there are some differences, but they are the types of differences that are inherent in someones interpretatioin of the art rather than a whole nw approach

*Wing Chun / Ving Tsun: *No differences except for those that come down to the individuals interpretation

Note that these are through the Yip Man Lineage only there are several other major Lineages as well


----------



## bcbernam777 (May 6, 2006)

*Traditional Wing Chun Kung Fu*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

 			 									Jump to: navigation, search
*Traditional Wing Chun Kung Fu* is supposedly the truer, more effective version of Wing Chun taught exclusively to William Cheung by Yip Man. It is claimed by Cheung to be superior to the conventional Wing Chun system, referred to here as "Modified" Wing Chun.
*Contents*

  [hide]

1 History
2 Characteristics and Principles
3 Current Practitioners
4 Controversy
5 References
     // 
 [edit]


----------



## ed-swckf (May 7, 2006)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> As far as I understand it there is no difference, except the fact that the "W" and "C" are rominizations of the words. In other words it is simply a matter of grammatical differnces between accents and nothing more. To be more specific with William Cheung's he actually calls his Wing Chun (Ving Tsun) TWC which of course stands for "traditional wing chun" that is literally what it is officially called. Ving Tsun is what it is generally known by everyone else (ocacssionally calling it Wing Chun, depending on wether or not the specific teacher has been used to the Western way of things) and then there is Leung Ting who has named his "way" as Wing Tsun (sorry I dont know how to insert the trademark logo here  )


 
Yeah i'm aware of william cheungs approach and leung tings approach.  The reason i raised the question is because i know some people are under the immpression that ving tsun and wing chun are in someway exclusive from each other which of course you agree they are not.




			
				bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> *Wing Chun / Ving Tsun: *No differences except for those that come down to the individuals interpretation


 
Exactly.


----------



## yipman_sifu (May 7, 2006)

> *Traditional Wing Chun Kung Fu*
> 
> *From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*
> 
> ...


 

*Sorry for any problem if this may cause, but it is just evidences I read on other forums.*

* A Poster once mentioned about the classical Wing Chun* 
Lets be honest and never lie to ourselves. What I am going to say is that I need prove. If you read the history of Wing Chun during the Yipman era, you will recognize that William didn't have any specialty in order to learn by what he calls "Leubg Bik's" Wing Chun. I want any one from the posters to prove why he was the chosen one. William was not the kind that was a lovely student that his sifu would teach him secrets. There was Leung Sheung, Lok Yiu, Tsui Seung Tin, and Wong Shun-Leung. Those were the most students in which Yipman trusts. William was a street brawler who had fights and always got out of troubles due to that his father was in the HK police. I beleive Yipman knew about him and would never taught him extra stuff (There is no such extra stuff in the first place). Regarding that he stayed with Yipman in a certain time. Others including sifu Wong and Leung Ting stayed with Yipman almost to his last days, why they didn't learn extra stuff, because there is no stuff. Now Hawkins Cheung was a beimo fighter along with Wong. Saying that William invented this was a conclusion he reached because he never beleived that there was this special time where William were alone with Yipman. He remembers that they were all there at the gym training.

*Poster 2* 
Regarding the say that William said about Bruce lee that he learned a modified Wing Chun is not true. We all know that Bruce Lee's Chi Sao was very good and Wong himself encouraged him to keep training in the sticky hands until he masters it. that's why JKD still has the Chi Sao application.

*How it s effective if this happened?!!!*
 I don't really like to say that, but I must say it due to the fact we must all know. Where was William's effective Wing Chun when he coudn't defend himself against a young lad. This lad was from Leung Ting's organization who taught the modified wing chun that is not effective as william claims. Well, I didn't offence anybody and stated my opinion with evidence. Yipman taught all disciples with the same concepts. It is them who translate it in their own definition and applied concepts for their students.


----------



## Guan-gi (May 8, 2006)

I was wondering what you decided and how you are liking it?


----------



## tkdduck (May 9, 2006)

I have taken my class with the 7 Stars of Martial Arts  - Omaha Wing Chun Academy.  My Siger Barb - who will be grading for Level 10 this summer, is awesome.  Not only does she teach the technics but the applications for their use.  One of the other things I really like is it more than a sport, her academy upholds alot of traditions of the Art making it more then come in learn to defend and counter and leave.  You come in and learn the Skills but also the philosophies and traditions around Wing Chun.  Looking forward to continuing to learn


----------



## yipman_sifu (May 9, 2006)

tkdduck said:
			
		

> I have taken my class with the 7 Stars of Martial Arts - Omaha Wing Chun Academy. My Siger Barb - who will be grading for Level 10 this summer, is awesome. Not only does she teach the technics but the applications for their use. One of the other things I really like is it more than a sport, her academy upholds alot of traditions of the Art making it more then come in learn to defend and counter and leave. You come in and learn the Skills but also the philosophies and traditions around Wing Chun. Looking forward to continuing to learn


 
Who is your instrcutor learning Wing Chun from?!, which organization and which Sifu?.


----------



## tkdduck (May 9, 2006)

Master Brian Lewadny from The International Wing Chun Kung Fu Federation


----------



## yipman_sifu (May 9, 2006)

tkdduck said:
			
		

> Master Brian Lewadny from The International Wing Chun Kung Fu Federation


 
I think he trained under william Cheung. Wish you the best friend .


----------



## Wing Chun Dummy (May 10, 2006)

tkdduck said:
			
		

> Is Wing Chun affective say in a street brawl...
> 
> Can someone enlighten me on the differnece and which is your opinions the better choice...


 
Wing Chun, under good teachers, is as good as you will find for practicality. We don't jump around like TKD ... we don't wave our guard around, hopping on a spot, doing high kicks....

You won't see till u try it... pay a visit to all of your local schools and the most friendly, open and welcoming would be my recommendation.


----------



## tkdduck (May 10, 2006)

I started taking classes on May 8th and have to say certain things like punches with my Tae kwon do back ground seem weird to switch to a different philosophy.  But I am enjoying it so far.

Anyone in the Omaha area I would be glad to recommend to atleast try the 7 Stars school Siger Barb is awesome to learn from and I look forward to calling her Sifu after she tests this summer for Level 10


----------



## WingChun Lawyer (May 10, 2006)

So, could you describe your classes? And did you see any sparring?


----------



## AceHBK (May 10, 2006)

yipman_sifu said:
			
		

> *Sorry for any problem if this may cause, but it is just evidences I read on other forums.*
> 
> *A Poster once mentioned about the classical Wing Chun*
> Lets be honest and never lie to ourselves. What I am going to say is that I need prove. If you read the history of Wing Chun during the Yipman era, you will recognize that William didn't have any specialty in order to learn by what he calls "Leubg Bik's" Wing Chun. I want any one from the posters to prove why he was the chosen one. William was not the kind that was a lovely student that his sifu would teach him secrets. There was Leung Sheung, Lok Yiu, Tsui Seung Tin, and Wong Shun-Leung. Those were the most students in which Yipman trusts. William was a street brawler who had fights and always got out of troubles due to that his father was in the HK police. I beleive Yipman knew about him and would never taught him extra stuff (There is no such extra stuff in the first place). Regarding that he stayed with Yipman in a certain time. Others including sifu Wong and Leung Ting stayed with Yipman almost to his last days, why they didn't learn extra stuff, because there is no stuff. Now Hawkins Cheung was a beimo fighter along with Wong. Saying that William invented this was a conclusion he reached because he never beleived that there was this special time where William were alone with Yipman. He remembers that they were all there at the gym training.
> ...


 
To me, who knows what went on. Since we all were not there at that time, everything is speculation at best.  Everything is hearsay and bottom line it really has no importance in our daily lives.
Nothing more than chicken or the egg debate.


----------



## tkdduck (May 10, 2006)

First You have to realize I have been to one formal class and then a practice night.  Tuesday she doesn't have a formal class, it is her practice night, but she open the doors and allows anyone to come in and practice what they have learned and will help them hone up the skill, but doesn't teach new material that night as she uses it as her night to work out. So below is my first class:
for most of the students it was a practice of forms for a very few minutes, and then she worked with them on closing in drills, what to do when you had begun your attack and they moved back, forward, left right, fell etc.  I can't say I know a whole lot of what they did as she worked with me seperate as it was my first class.

My class time was:  Learning the centerline philosophy,3 stances, Neutral, Side Neutral, Forward, learning the Wu Sau Position, learning Bil Sau Deflection of straight punch, and alternate punching.  Then we put it together in a combination.  With all of these Siger Barb took the time not only to show them to me, but explain what they are and why.


----------



## yipman_sifu (May 10, 2006)

AceHBK said:
			
		

> To me, who knows what went on. Since we all were not there at that time, everything is speculation at best. Everything is hearsay and bottom line it really has no importance in our daily lives.
> Nothing more than chicken or the egg debate.


 
The bottom line proves that no such traditional Wing Chun exists. If it were really there. Where was it's effectivnness in this chicken egg debate .
Of course it doesn't have importance in our lives, but it has in proving what me and my friends said.


----------



## Wing Chun Dummy (May 12, 2006)

Well, the chicken and the egg debate is only a debate until you understand evolution. The egg came before the chicken. The egg came from the previous animal who had a mutated egg, and thus, the first chicken was born, followed by the first chicken's egg.

As for Wing Chun - if you have a good teacher you may realise that you don't need anything more. All this debate about legends is only fascinating until you learn the real techniques yourself for what they're worth.


----------



## Wing Chun Dummy (May 12, 2006)

btw, a lil' off-topic... 

WingChun Lawyer - what is the law with regards to personal space? do you know? are you really a lawyer?


----------



## WingChun Lawyer (May 13, 2006)

Wing Chun Dummy said:
			
		

> btw, a lil' off-topic...
> 
> WingChun Lawyer - what is the law with regards to personal space? do you know? are you really a lawyer?


 
Yes, I am a brazilian lawyer.

No, I have no idea on what you are trying to talk about here.

If you have an issue with me, at least extend me the courtesy of being somewhat clear.


----------



## The MMA kid! (May 13, 2006)

though it is off-topic, wing chun lawyer, as a citizen of Brazil, why do you insist on learning wing chun and muay thai rather than Jiu Jitsu?

(I am sure you have answered this question many times)


----------



## yipman_sifu (May 13, 2006)

The MMA kid! said:
			
		

> though it is off-topic, wing chun lawyer, as a citizen of Brazil, why do you insist on learning wing chun and muay thai rather than Jiu Jitsu?
> 
> (I am sure you have answered this question many times)


 
Is it a must to each Brazilian to learn Gracie Jujitsu, what about capoeira. I think it also a fighting technique popular in the Brazilian turfs.

Regarding Wing Chun, why not man? . It is a one of the most effective fighting systems ever created.


----------



## Wing Chun Dummy (May 14, 2006)

Well for a modern English speaker I was very clear.

If you don't know what I mean, then lamento, sinto muito, desculpe, por que tenho no better way to put it. 

btw I'm not good in your language either.


----------



## WingChun Lawyer (May 14, 2006)

Wing Chun Dummy said:
			
		

> Well for a modern English speaker I was very clear.
> 
> If you don't know what I mean, then lamento, sinto muito, desculpe, por que tenho no better way to put it.
> 
> btw I'm not good in your language either.


 
Actually you were not clear at all.

This is what you said.

"WingChun Lawyer - what is the law with regards to personal space? do you know? are you really a lawyer?"

Well, I already stated that yes, I am a brazilian lawyer. I never heard about "the law with regards to personal space", there is no such thing in Brazil, and I really have no idea on what do you mean by that. And I don´t understand why would you be hostile towards me.

MMA Kid: I did 10 years of judo, I don´t practice BJJ because I got tired of grappling. Although, truth be told, I actually SHOULD practice BJJ, because my groundfighting sucks - my judo teacher put very little emphasis on newaza, which is a pity.


----------



## The MMA kid! (May 14, 2006)

see, this is weird to me, because for some strange reason I don't feel how it would be possible for such things to happen. it is like one practicing Tae kwon do in Thailand. are there constant challenges to any other schools by BJJ guys? especially at your Judo school?

I think Brazil is getting that reputation that asians once had. where If you saw an asian guy, you would assume that he knew some form of martial arts... but instead, if you live in brazil, you are exposed to BJJ automatically.

This makes me think of how many Wing Chun schools are in Korea...


----------



## Wing Chun Dummy (May 14, 2006)

you're misinterpreting things. i'm not being hostile. 

what exactly don't you understand about what i said? do you not know what "personal space" means? or do you not know what "law" means? or do you know know what "with regards to" means? or was it the two further questions which confused you? do you not like multiple questions? or maybe you are side-tracked by all-lowercase sentences?


----------



## 7starmantis (May 14, 2006)

*- Mod Note -
Please keep the discussion at a mature, polite and respectable level.

MT Super Mod
7starmantis
Adam C*


----------



## marcus_p (May 14, 2006)

Hello tkdduck,

As you probably know, all martial arts have their own merit. I personally think its more important to look for a teacher who can teach you to be effective in combat. Whether its Wing Chun, Tai Chi, TKD, Karate the right instructor show you how to truly apply their art.

I believe Wing Chun Kung Fu is a practical art suitable for everyone because it is based on the premise that your opponent is physically superior (He is larger, faster, stronger). Wing Chun's Theory, strategy and application are all hold to this fundamental premise. You don't use strength against strength because your adversary could be stronger. You don't rely on speed, because your opponent could be faster, etc...

My SiFu wrote an article about selecting a martial art school and another about the essence of Wing Chun. They might be helpful as you choose your school.

Good luck,
Marcus



			
				tkdduck said:
			
		

> Two part question.
> 
> I have trained in Tae Kwon do for several years and have had to step back due to a knee injury.
> 
> ...


----------



## WingChun Lawyer (May 15, 2006)

The MMA kid! said:
			
		

> see, this is weird to me, because for some strange reason I don't feel how it would be possible for such things to happen. it is like one practicing Tae kwon do in Thailand. are there constant challenges to any other schools by BJJ guys? especially at your Judo school?
> 
> I think Brazil is getting that reputation that asians once had. where If you saw an asian guy, you would assume that he knew some form of martial arts... but instead, if you live in brazil, you are exposed to BJJ automatically.
> 
> This makes me think of how many Wing Chun schools are in Korea...


 
I never heard of challenges between BJJ guys and judo guys here. I did judo about 10 years ago, I now do only Muay Thai: but I do know judo guys sometimes compete in BJJ championships, and BJJ guys sometimes compete in judo championships. 

And yes, it does seem like brazilians ar starting to get that kind of reputation.

PS: Wing Chun Dummy, I just reported your post. Nice try.


----------



## Wing Chun Dummy (May 16, 2006)

i dont know what you're talking about. i agree with the comment of the moderator.


----------



## monji112000 (May 16, 2006)

What is WC and what the types?


 Good question!


 WC is a style based on Ideas and theory. It can be very soft or very hard but really it should be both. Its very rigid for some people. We don't have a Ground fighting component, although some people add it. We have only one stance, but its not limited to standing square. We have one fist but it can be used in many ways like upper cuts and bow and arrow punches. We have simple but fast kicks that are always low and hard. Our foot work is the key to our power, but 90% of people don't use it and just stand still.


 JMO WC fits with any other style because it requires you to think and use common sense. That being said most people who teach WC don't fully understand it.  


 I don't like any of the popular linages, so I won't bash them. If you want what I like (JMO). Look for a Lo man Kam or Duncan Leung School. If you can't find out just try to find a school that looks real. If the things they do are not realistic or common sense isn't applied don't waste your time.


----------



## marcus_p (May 16, 2006)

Hi Monji,

Just noticed you're a member of SiFu Duncan Leung's Applied Wing Chun family. SiFu Duncan Leung is an amazing martial artist. I haven't met SiFu Lo, but heard good things. If you're ever in NYC please let me know, I'd love to meet up.

Marcus
Wing Chun NYC


----------



## monji112000 (May 22, 2006)

Yes I will stop by when I am in town again. The problem Is that I come on the weekends. I called last time but things were just too crazy to stop in and say hello. I have a deep respect for Sifu Allen. If I move to NY (prob in 6-8 months) I will have to train at your school. How often and how long do you guys train?


----------



## marcus_p (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Monji,

I hope things go smoothly for you, and if you find yourself in NY, I'm sure you'll be happy with the training. Right now SiFu requires students to attend a minimum  of 3 classes a week. The requirement is stricter for senior students.

/Marcus



			
				monji112000 said:
			
		

> Yes I will stop by when I am in town again. The problem Is that I come on the weekends. I called last time but things were just too crazy to stop in and say hello. I have a deep respect for Sifu Allen. If I move to NY (prob in 6-8 months) I will have to train at your school. How often and how long do you guys train?


----------

